# Aurora Aperture Introduces Industry First Rear Mount Glass Filter for Canon EF 11-24mm F4L USM



## ahsanford (Apr 27, 2017)

FYI for some new filters, with apparently some rear-mount versions deliberately aimed at the 11-24L:

https://www.dpreview.com/news/0206745925/aurora-aperture-launches-16-stop-nd-filter-and-rear-filters-for-canon-s-super-wide-lenses

- A


----------



## neuroanatomist (Apr 27, 2017)

*Re: New rear-slot ND for 11-24L available*

Cool – thanks for posting! I might have to (pre)order a set of the rear slot filters.


----------



## ahsanford (Apr 27, 2017)

*Re: New rear-slot ND for 11-24L available*



neuroanatomist said:


> Cool – thanks for posting! I might have to (pre)order a set of the rear slot filters.



Just curious, for high # of stop ND filters getting used (e.g. Big Stopper types), it's blots out the viewfinder and often LV can't amplify the shot enough to frame/focus/setup the shot. So don't you have to nail everything *pre*-ND-application in LiveView before you apply the ND and move to bulb timing? Doesn't that mean you'd need to dismount the lens to add the filter and hope you didn't bump the focus/zoom rings, hope wind/rain/sand doesn't blow in, etc.?

I understand with lesser strength NDs you can just do it all at once without a dismount, but with a 10 stop ND, one would think rear-filtering would be a real mess. 

So I must be missing something. How does it work?

- A


----------



## neuroanatomist (Apr 27, 2017)

*Re: New rear-slot ND for 11-24L available*

On my 1D X, I can compose and focus in live view with a 10-stop ND (plus a CPL on front-filtered lenses). Not at night, of course, but for daytime exposures in the 15-60 s range. The VF is too dark, though.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Apr 28, 2017)

*Re: New rear-slot ND for 11-24L available*

B&H knows nothing about it at this moment. 

Jack


----------



## timmy_650 (Apr 28, 2017)

*Re: New rear-slot ND for 11-24L available*

Is the rear slots for the 11-24 different than the 8-15 f4 fisheye? They are the same. $200! for the set for the rear glass where the 62mm is $115. I guessing if you are marketing to the 11-24, you better be charging a lot. 

Also my 6D was focusing just fine with a 10 stop in both ways. It was slow but it was working.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Apr 28, 2017)

*Re: New rear-slot ND for 11-24L available*

From Aurora. "It's only available at Kickstarter at this point."

https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/aurora-aperture/aurora-powernd-6-12-16-stops-high-quality-nd-filte#

Jack


----------



## chrysoberyl (Apr 28, 2017)

Very interesting. So these should work for any EF mount lens, a Rokinon 14mm 2.4, for instance?


----------



## Chaitanya (Apr 28, 2017)

For the rear mounted filters, I think 6stops or slower is an overkill, I would like to see a 2stop filter as well. For most situations 6stop nd will make composing photos insanely difficult and I am saying this while living in tropical India.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Apr 28, 2017)

I hope that no one uses the 16 stop version for eclipse photography. It will protect everything behind it, but the cement in the lens elements can degrade from pointing the lens at the sun. The aperture, and lubes might not do well either.


----------



## ahsanford (Apr 28, 2017)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> I hope that no one uses the 16 stop version for eclipse photography. It will protect everything behind it, but the cement in the lens elements can degrade from pointing the lens at the sun. The aperture, and lubes might not do well either.



Never thought of that. This is like putting protective sunglasses immediately _behind_ your eyeball, isn't it?

- A


----------



## neuroanatomist (Apr 28, 2017)

Chaitanya said:


> For the rear mounted filters, I think 6stops or slower is an overkill, I would like to see a 2stop filter as well. For most situations 6stop nd will make composing photos insanely difficult and I am saying this while living in tropical India.



Are you using Live View? I am generally able to compose and focus on the LCD with ~11.75 stops of darkening (10-stop ND plus CPL) yielding daytime exposures up to a minute.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Apr 28, 2017)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> I hope that no one uses the 16 stop version for eclipse photography.



Sun/moon photos with an ultrawide lens aren't generally very satisfying, not that that will stop people...


----------



## ExodistPhotography (Apr 28, 2017)

*Re: New rear-slot ND for 11-24L available*



ahsanford said:


> .......
> Just curious, for high # of stop ND filters getting used (e.g. Big Stopper types), it's blots out the viewfinder and often LV can't amplify the shot enough to frame/focus/setup the shot. So don't you have to nail everything *pre*-ND-application in LiveView before you apply the ND and move to bulb timing? Doesn't that mean you'd need to dismount the lens to add the filter and hope you didn't bump the focus/zoom rings, hope wind/rain/sand doesn't blow in, etc.?
> 
> I understand with lesser strength NDs you can just do it all at once without a dismount, but with a 10 stop ND, one would think rear-filtering would be a real mess.
> ...



You nailed it.. :-D

You did not miss a thing. While that wide its going to be pretty hard to not get what you want in focus. But still yea.. You got to set everything up. Focus. Remove the lens. Ad filter and then take the photo and hope your smart enough to put it in manual focus before you took it off to start with. But ND filters aside.. This solution does not address CPL filters which more people would want then a 9+ stop filters. And the big elephant in the room.. Is it made so that the filter can not slip off in the camera and get buggered up in your mirror or shutters...


----------



## LDS (Apr 28, 2017)

neuroanatomist said:


> Sun/moon photos with an ultrawide lens aren't generally very satisfying, not that that will stop people...



If you have an interesting backdrop, you can make several exposure with a wide angle (but probably 24mm is enough for a full frame, and that's the upper UWA focal) and then stack them to display a full sequence of the eclipse. Below the Sun may be too small, but if the landscape is interesting maybe it could work. Anyway, you'd need to know how much the Sun moves across the frame during the eclipse, and that depends on the event itself.


----------



## ahsanford (Apr 28, 2017)

*Re: New rear-slot ND for 11-24L available*



ExodistPhotography said:


> This solution does not address CPL filters which more people would want then a 9+ stop filters. And the big elephant in the room.. Is it made so that the filter can not slip off in the camera and get buggered up in your mirror or shutters...



11-24L + CPL = SOL. You have to go big. 

You need either the XL-sized Wonderpana or you need the NiSi setup, which both run around 180mm or so.

Lee's SW150 II simply isn't big enough for 11mm (it's 13mm-ish if memory serves) use and you have to choose between CPL _or_ grad use -- there's neither a CPL nor a dedicated ring for a CPL for that setup, so you have to use a large square polarizer and turn the holder.

(Or you go *really* third party and get some fairly budget rapid prototyping solutions that some folks are offering.)

- A


----------



## Chaitanya (Apr 29, 2017)

neuroanatomist said:


> Chaitanya said:
> 
> 
> > For the rear mounted filters, I think 6stops or slower is an overkill, I would like to see a 2stop filter as well. For most situations 6stop nd will make composing photos insanely difficult and I am saying this while living in tropical India.
> ...


No I havent tried using Live view, I generally need a ND filter to cut off available light to decent level so I can take habitat shots of animals. During summers available light is just too much for photography during daytime and I only need a 2Stop ND filter to get shutter speeds down to reasonable level.


----------



## ExodistPhotography (Apr 29, 2017)

*Re: New rear-slot ND for 11-24L available*



ahsanford said:


> ExodistPhotography said:
> 
> 
> > This solution does not address CPL filters which more people would want then a 9+ stop filters. And the big elephant in the room.. Is it made so that the filter can not slip off in the camera and get buggered up in your mirror or shutters...
> ...



Yep exactly..


----------



## vangelismm (May 1, 2017)

Chaitanya said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > Chaitanya said:
> ...



F10 1/800 ISO 400

Whats the ND 2 stop role here? Bring shutter from 1/3200 to 1/800?
If so, why not iso 100 or what is wrong with fast shutter speeds?


----------



## Valvebounce (May 1, 2017)

Hi vangelismm 
My guess would be to get away from the maximum shutter speed of the camera, without the 2stop ND filter and the settings of F10 & ISO 400 still used the shot would only need a little more light to push the EOS 600D over the 1/4000 maximum available shutter speed.
However your other point seems valid, why not use ISO 100? 

Cheers, Graham. 



vangelismm said:


> Chaitanya said:
> 
> 
> > No I havent tried using Live view, I generally need a ND filter to cut off available light to decent level so I can take habitat shots of animals. During summers available light is just too much for photography during daytime and I only need a 2Stop ND filter to get shutter speeds down to reasonable level.
> ...


----------



## Chaitanya (May 1, 2017)

vangelismm said:


> Chaitanya said:
> 
> 
> > neuroanatomist said:
> ...


I took that photo at around 830 in morning(exif time is wrong) and I was sitting there waiting for wolves since 6 in morning. By 1030 or so even at ISO 100 shutter speeds cross 1/1000sec and in many cases(when shooting at lower apertures on 400 f/5.6 to isolate subject) it hits the upper limit of 600D. So for a 2 stop nd filter is more than sufficient to bring down shutter speed to reasonable value while keeping lens wide open.


Valvebounce said:


> Hi vangelismm
> My guess would be to get away from the maximum shutter speed of the camera, without the 2stop ND filter and the settings of F10 & ISO 400 still used the shot would only need a little more light to push the EOS 600D over the 1/4000 maximum available shutter speed.
> However your other point seems valid, why not use ISO 100?
> 
> ...


In case of that photo I was photographing since sunrise(around 610 or so) so had higher ISO value set which was progressively brought down to ISO 100. summer months is mating season for most lizard species here so we have to sit out in sun in noon waiting for them to start mating display to attract females. Also many carnivores(wolves, hyneas, foxes, jungle cats, etc) give birth which is another reason to shoot at one of the worst times of day.


----------



## Jack Douglas (May 1, 2017)

As often happens there can be more to the story than initially comes to mind. Interesting.

Jack


----------



## IglooEater (Jun 2, 2017)

*Re: New rear-slot ND for 11-24L available*



neuroanatomist said:


> Cool – thanks for posting! I might have to (pre)order a set of the rear slot filters.



Wait. You mean there was something Neuro didn't know?


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jun 9, 2017)

*Re: New rear-slot ND for 11-24L available*



IglooEater said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > Cool – thanks for posting! I might have to (pre)order a set of the rear slot filters.
> ...



I've often wondered myself!  Wish I had a memory that could keep half as much organized. What I can say proudly is that I try my best, regardless of the outcome. In spite of the personality conflicts that sometimes surface, there is a very good group of very knowledgeable/helpful/considerate folk on CR, including Neuro.

Jack


----------

